# 1st button



## goldscraphobby (Oct 25, 2020)

So I finally did it. I kept putting it off thinking I would not be able to do it. I went and got a $20 kit of amazon with a crucible, tongs, graphite stir rod and mold.
I coating the crucible with borax, I was worried as it did not seem to flow all over evenly and expected the gold to stick.
I had a fire brick I formed to fit the crucible
I weighed out some powder to do the coin shape and little bar in the mold (was 12.7g)
got it to melt down, took a little longer than I thought, at first I didn't think I could do it with the mapp gas I has

So it fully melted and kept the flame on it and the pour spout
I had another torch on the mold and tired to pour just enough into the coin spot so I could do a bar but it all came out too quick and also solidified in the mold faster that I wanted. I think I need to work on keeping the mold hot.

But here it is and weighs 12.6g

Thanks everyone for your help. Have to get it tested to see how clean I got it.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 25, 2020)

Beautiful!

It takes a long time to melt and it freezes really fast! Consider that the melting point is 1,064°C (1,948°F), and ambient temperature is way colder, so it doesn't take long for molten gold to reach it's freezing point.

Dave


----------



## goldscraphobby (Oct 26, 2020)

An XRF machine at my work shows 99.93% gold.


----------



## Shark (Oct 26, 2020)

goldscraphobby said:


> An XRF machine at my work shows 99.93% gold.




That is pretty respectable, very nice job.


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 27, 2020)

More than enough to be 24k. Nice job. Did you sand the button? It has an unusual surface. A bit dull.


----------



## etack (Oct 30, 2020)

looks like he kept the flame on it and rocked it like he was welding. 8) 8) 

looks good if you get it melted and then move the flame away it will freeze and create the pip that we like to see.

Eric


----------

